# Ruger SR1911 Trigger Problem



## PopShot (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a Ruger SR1911 that I want to love, but it's giving me some problems.

Having issues with the trigger getting stuck, almost looking cockeyed when it seizes up.
It's done this quite a bit, was at least once a mag when I first bought it.
I have to stop immediately, carefully remove the magazine and eject the loaded round. Weary that the hammer will drop and discharge.
After it is unloaded it takes quite a bit of force to pull the trigger forward to where it resets and is functional. 

It has an adjustable set screw which dictates how far back the trigger has to travel to engage the sear. 
After I tightened it up from the factory setting, it improved from once a mag. To once every 3 or 4 magazines.

One thing to note is that this only happens while shooting, the trigger will not catch when only dry fired.

Has anyone ever experienced difficulties like this?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

PopShot said:


> I have a Ruger SR1911 that I want to love, but it's giving me some problems.
> 
> Having issues with the trigger getting stuck, almost looking cockeyed when it seizes up.
> It's done this quite a bit, was at least once a mag when I first bought it.
> ...


Nope, send it to Ruger and let them fix it.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PopShot (Jun 13, 2016)

VAMarine said:


> Nope, send it to Ruger and let them fix it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


I was afraid of getting that response, but thanks for the reply.

Just now got around to checking this forum again, have been busy with a funeral here the last few days.


----------

